# Prices on Canon lenses too good to be true?



## swo (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi,

I found this site through an Amazon link, and the prices on lenses are SO tempting, but I'm guessing they're way too good to be true. Does anyone have any experience with this insane and/or scamming website? Are we all about to enter lens heaven?

One example: The 16-35 f/2.8 L II is just over $900.

Here's the link to their Canon lens page: 

Removed, we do not advertise scam websites.   Please remember that *I am not endorsing this site*. I have no experience with them and expect that they may be a scam. But I have to ask just because the prices are so damn tempting.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2011)

swo said:


> too good to be true



That pretty much sums it up. 

FWIW, their Contact Us address is:

34th West 120th Street 
New York, NY 10027

Why is there a 'th' after the 34? No idea. But if you ignore that, 34 W 120th St - which they refer to on their About Us page as a "_state-of-the-art corporate headquarters and distribution center in New York,_" is actually a 3-unit multifamily home in Harlem.


----------



## pose (Nov 18, 2011)

google the site name and add scam next to it :|


----------



## cj99si (Nov 18, 2011)

Resellers ratings is a good tool. 

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Electro_Brands


----------



## swo (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry for posting the link. 

Thanks for the link to that seller rating site!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2011)

swo said:


> Sorry for posting the link.
> 
> Thanks for the link to that seller rating site!



The issue with the links is that the search engines pick them up, and then give a higher ranking when lots of people click on the link, so the scammer gets a big benefit and free advertising when a link from a busy web site like Canon rumors is posted and hundreds of people click on it.


----------

